# 1992 nissan stanza will not run



## nukeem (Jun 1, 2011)

well i purchased this car from an in law it ran lik a absolute dream the step dad drove it pulled it back in spot turned off went back next day to go to town and nothing will not fire pulled off the fuel line and no fuel coming through lines i am thinkin a sensor of some sort :/ but im not for sure i am a carberator man any info wll be greatly appreciated thank you have a good day


----------



## boycbronco (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe the fuel pump? It's in the tank. Can you hear it activate when you turn the key to ON (without turning the engine over)?


----------



## nukeem (Jun 1, 2011)

well thats what i thought but nothing i pulled off the line from fuel filter and no pressure nothin but that makes no since because i lost firing also i am thinkg some sort of fuseor anything eletrical have any ideas?


----------

